# Flat 510 drip tips



## Larry (8/7/19)

Any idea where I can pick a couple of these up?


----------



## Resistance (8/7/19)

The bottom two twisp vega tips.
the tops im not sure but the ego tips look the same except it has a small thread.


----------



## Silver (8/7/19)

@Larry - check on eciggies.co.za
they might still have some of the top ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (8/7/19)

Thanks @Resistance and @Silver I'll check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

I'd also like to find some. I have the two at the bottom, which I bought from a Twisp kiosk. 
@Silver I've just had a look at eCiggies but they don't have.

I've just Googled and found these here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (9/7/19)

THanks @Hooked think I need to make a turn at a Twisp kiosk as I reckon that style is probably first prize for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

